# Webseiten-Auflösung



## cosmanova (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo 

Einige sind ja der Meinung, dass man die Seite an 800x600 anpassen sollte, andere meinen 1024x768 sei mitlerweile Standard.

Wie seht ihr das ?

Wenn ich meine Seite in 800x600 darstellen will, muss der User seitwärts scrollen. Anpassen, oder reicht die userfreundliche Anzeige ab 1024x768 aus ?


Viele Grüße
Cosmi


----------



## derpfaff (30. Juli 2007)

Also ich mache sowas immer abhängig vom Inhalt der Seite. Ist viel drauf zu sehen, was eventuell beschnitten wird, wenn ich mit 800x600 arbeiten würde, so entscheide ich mich doch lieber für die nächsthöhere Auflösung. Hast du nur kurze Infotexte und keine großen Bilder, so reicht 800x600. 

Aber ich denke, heutzutage kann man getrost die 1024er Auflösung wählen (minus Browerrahmen natürlich), denn ich kenne keinen mehr, der noch einen kleinen Monitor bzw. eine 800x600 Auflösung nutzt!


----------



## Michael Engel (30. Juli 2007)

Ich errinere mich an einen Bericht der von einer größeren Statistik Firma gemacht wurde das irgendwie so um die 5% der personen noch 800*600 verwenden. Ich optimiere meine seiten meist für ~ 950 pixel breite. Je nachdem wie das Design es zulässt eben Variabel für die anderen. Ich als 21" tft user, finde es teilweise echt übel wenn webseiten fpr 800*600 oder 640*480 designt werden. das nutzt oft dann nicht mal 1/3 des screens aus und man hat in einer ecke eine kleine website und alles andere meist schwarz.

Ich denke mal es richtet sich auch ein wenig nach der Zielgruppe.. der Counterstrike Progamer wird auf keinen fall auf 800*600 Surfen ,) Ein Alter Herr von 82 schon eher.


----------

